# New Nest Boxes



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I started on my new nest boxes today. I'll have to make fronts still and 3 more sections, but here is how they are looking now.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice..I need to do that also. Keep us updated with more pics. Good start you have there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice.. not sure if they will use the bottom ones, but you can use those for storage..


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very nice job what size are there


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks for the compliments! 
I won't be locking birds in them for any amount of time, but I think they will be great for the size of my loft.



spirit wings said:


> nice.. not sure if they will use the bottom ones, but you can use those for storage..


funny you say that. I am thinking about making some cabinet doors for the bottom one or two. So I have a place for the nest bowls and bedding material



chayi said:


> very nice job what size are there


they are 24" wide, 16" deep and 12" tall


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

talk about mayhem I put tie new boxes in the loft today, and the birds went nuts...they are much calmer this evening.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

far right








Middle close up








middle bad lighting I know but it gives a better idea of how this all goes together








far left


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice nestboxes!! I'd like to use your idea in my Roller loft. Where did you get the wir fronts? Again nice job.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

wcooper said:


> Nice nestboxes!! I'd like to use your idea in my Roller loft. Where did you get the wir fronts? Again nice job.


They look like old shelves/maybe even oven grates to me...I love ingenious solutions like that!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think there Rubbermaid shelving you can get at lowe's i used them for my fronts.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks for the compliments 



Matt Bell said:


> They look like old shelves/maybe even oven grates to me...I love ingenious solutions like that!


 close!....the local lumber yard had 12" closet shelving on sale this summer, so I scooped up a few pieces.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are nice. Your birds will love them. I would run a 2 inch board across the bottom of each one. Holds the nesting materials in, and helps to keep the babies from falling out.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Those are nice. Your birds will love them. I would run a 2 inch board across the bottom of each one. Holds the nesting materials in, and helps to keep the babies from falling out.


or a 1 inch wide board or wood and place it about 3/4 to an inch up from the bottom. Makes scraping the nest box easier later.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a good idea. But not all mine use a nest bowl, so the 2 inch all the way to the bottom helps keep the nesting material in. My boards come off anyway, so doesn't matter. They're easy to clean.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

ezemaxima said:


> or a 1 inch wide board or wood and place it about 3/4 to an inch up from the bottom. Makes scraping the nest box easier later.


I would advise folks to use this tip with their lofts. 

Put a small gap at the bottom of nest boxes. I also think a trap door or some sort of exit flap is a good idea and will help with poop scrapping (just scrape everything right out the loft into a bucket).


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I am planning on making fronts for these boxes, either like the white grill fronts or the dowel front with a door. as soon as I make up my mind I will post pics of those as well. I may borrow Propigeon's idea. I like the way he had his in this pic from his blog.


----------

